# Waiting to board our flight!!



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Woohoo!!! So excited! We are FINALLY leaving for Lisbon this evening! We'll be there in the morning. The kids, the hubby and I are so happy to be on our way. 

lane:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

thepilotswife said:


> Woohoo!!! So excited! We are FINALLY leaving for Lisbon this evening! We'll be there in the morning. The kids, the hubby and I are so happy to be on our way.
> 
> lane:



Hi Erin

I hope you all have a wonderful flight and arrive safe and sound in Lisbon ready to enjoy the rest of your life.

Hope you have packed your Swimsuit. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

thepilotswife said:


> Woohoo!!! So excited! We are FINALLY leaving for Lisbon this evening! We'll be there in the morning. The kids, the hubby and I are so happy to be on our way.
> 
> lane:



Hope the flight went well Erin

Will hear more when you arrive??


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

We're here! It's beautiful here, hot but lovely. We are currently staying in Estoril, near our friend's place. The flight was fine- kids slept most of the way. We've already walked along the beautiful beaches here and are just marveling that we are actually HERE! The hard stuff starts later this week- finding a place to live, husband checking into his job, registering the kids for school. All very exciting, overwhelming, etc.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

thepilotswife said:


> We're here! It's beautiful here, hot but lovely. We are currently staying in Estoril, near our friend's place. The flight was fine- kids slept most of the way. We've already walked along the beautiful beaches here and are just marveling that we are actually HERE! The hard stuff starts later this week- finding a place to live, husband checking into his job, registering the kids for school. All very exciting, overwhelming, etc.


Cor! that was quick.

Good luck with all the stuff that needs to be done. You'll soon be settled in. When does hubby start work and when does your stuff arrive?


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Cor! that was quick.
> 
> Good luck with all the stuff that needs to be done. You'll soon be settled in. When does hubby start work and when does your stuff arrive?


He will probably start at the beginning of Sept(maybe end of August) and our stuff is supposed to be here by Aug 2nd. We'll see how that goes- it's been 4 months since we had it packed up and shipped. 

Jet lag has got all us!


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Many of us remember that wonderful feeling of having finally made it here - so far, that has been one of the happiest phases in my life. Nearly 14 months later, I am still smiling - most of the time at least


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

thepilotswife said:


> He will probably start at the beginning of Sept(maybe end of August) and our stuff is supposed to be here by Aug 2nd. We'll see how that goes- it's been 4 months since we had it packed up and shipped.
> 
> Jet lag has got all us!


sleep tight.


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

thepilotswife said:


> We're here! It's beautiful here, hot but lovely. We are currently staying in Estoril, near our friend's place. The flight was fine- kids slept most of the way. We've already walked along the beautiful beaches here and are just marveling that we are actually HERE! The hard stuff starts later this week- finding a place to live, husband checking into his job, registering the kids for school. All very exciting, overwhelming, etc.


Hi to you & your family!
Welcome to Portugal............
Sincerely hope that Portugal lives up to your expectations.
Enjoy the beautiful sunshine before you have to get down to the realities of life!
My wife & I moved to the Silver Coast in November of last year,& apart from the odd
hiccup & frustration with the amount of paperwork required to do anything here,we haven't regretted our decision.
After living in the States you will no doubt experience a culture shock!
The supermarkets for example will seem very different (they all smell of bacalhau (salt cod).You wil find that a lot of the things you took for granted in the U.S. are not available here,
& customer service is a totally alien concept.
However,the people are incredibly friendly (even more so if you try to speak the language),the food in budget restaurants is usually much better than in most European Countries,you can for example have a three course dinner in a reasonable restaurant for Mum,Dad & two kids for around €70 (approx $95) including wine,soft drinks & a brandy for Dad!
I sincerely hope things turn out well for you & your family in this wonderful country.
My very best wishes

Mick

The Silverwizard.


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

We've been looking at houses for a week and looks like we've settled on one. Not exactly what I wanted or where I wanted. We are only renting, so it's not such a huge commitment. The hubby and I disagreed and we flipped a coin between 2 houses, one in Estoril and one in Birre and his choice(Birre) was the winner. 

Oh well.  I can make anything work, no matter where we live. This will still be the biggest house we've ever had, I had just wanted to live closer to the beach and be in walking distance to a few shops and pubs.  Now we are just waiting to get the paperwork settled. We also looked at int'l schools for the kids today and are feeling pretty good about that. 

I love Portugal so far. I can't wait to explore more!


----------



## Suz (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello and welcome to our little corner of Paradise!!! Glad to hear that you are settling in well... eventhough right now must still feel like you're on holiday Once the children are off to school and your husband starts the new job, you'll get into a routine. We've been here 9 years and it seems like just yesterday we arrived at Faro Airport!!

All the best
Suz


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to Pt and its heat wave! Hope you will be happy, Birre is a very nice place and quite central, if you get a car it will take you minutes to get to the Guincho beach. If you have any queries contact me, I live about 2km from Birre, more towards Cascais. If you brought pets with you (dogs) come and walk with us on Monday mornings, usually near Malveira, for about 2 hours. Regards, Nelinha


----------

